# Audi A4 S line cabriolet - Detailing Midlands | Beau Technique.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola dude's.
Thanks for tuning in to another fun filled swirly adventure with Beau Technique. You can keep up to date with Beau Technique's escapades via Twitter.
The past couple of day's has seen Beau Technique tackling a nice German summer cruiser. I was contacted with regards to taking the owners car to a further level of finish. The owner, whom takes care of his car to the best of his knowledge and ability did so with Meguiars products and if im honest, it did look tidy albeit surface dirt being left as the vehicle was being detailed. A good length of time was used discussing what the difference between a typical valet and a paint correction | detailing service was. Also discussing best method for ensuring the roof was cleaned correctly and protected from the elements. As the vehicle is a daily driver and personal opinion has always been that full paint correction is detrimental due to clearcoat removal and is not worth having for such a frequently used vehicle, a stage 2 paint correction detail including Renovo clean and re-proof treatment and Meilluer wax upgrade was agreed. On with the vehicle in question...























































Now, I would hope that we all know what level of preperation goes into a thorough and concise detail and how preperation is key. I will skip the 'Im brushing wheels and look at my hand washing a car' pic's though for those interested:

- Roof dampened.
- Renovo cleaner applied.
- Renovo cleaner agitated after dwelling.
- Roof rinsed thoroughly.
- Rinse wheels thoroughly.
- Apply non acid cleaner to inside & outside of wheels.
- Agitate with various soft bristle brushes.
- Rinse wheels thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to wheel arches.
- Agitate with various soft bristle brushes.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to all lower sections of the vehicle to remove road grime | traffic film and bug debris.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to all doorshute | boot shut.
- Agitate with various brushes.
- Rinse clean.
- Rinse whole vehicle.
- Wash from top to bottom using 2 buckets | grit guards, Lambswool wash mitt and - the finest pH neutral shampoo.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply dedicated tar remover, leave to dwell them wipe clean with soft microfiber towels.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Decontaminate vehicle including wheels with Iron x to remove iron | metal contamination.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Remove bonded contaminants with claybar readying paintwork for pre-wax application.
- Final rinse.
- Dry using dense pile quality drying towels.

Vehicle was moved into the storage warehouse which would become my work shop for the next 2 days.

Paint was measured to establish any issues...





































Couple of areas had seen some form's of thinning through polishing etc at some point of its life but in general it was quite stable and relatively consistent in comparison to some ive worked on of late. Next phase was to establish what pads | polishes were to give best correction for the level required. I have found that the Meguiars D300 | cutting microfibre discs to be very effective at first hit swirl removal but not to create that perfect finish. Once first initial set was undertaken I could get an idea of what would be needed as the next step. Some stubborn RDS were worked with Scholl concepts S17+ and Lake country purple foamed wool pad as this is a slightly more forgiving wool media, it is easily manipulated and doesnt inflict as horrific marring as some and you can really edge the scratch down to a rounded finish. Polishing set was slow and steady 3M yellow pad and S17+ collaboration again and final burnishing with 3M ultrafina se on 3M blue pad for some seriously slow and steady passes to ensure the finish is jewelled and crisp.

Before...










After...










Before...










After...










Some of the RDS involved in the heavier edging...










After...










Still there but only marginally visible.
Some nasty grazes to the tailgate...




























And after...





































Before...










After...










Being openly honest and no camera trickery or photoshop escapades, not all was perfect but was given a much needed lift and a seriously modest improvement...



















Once all correction work was complete, the roof was treated to Renovo ultra proofer to establish a quality water repellent barrier.

Exhausts were polished, relevant trim dressed, glass cleaned inside and out, door shuts cleaned with an all in one product and wheels sealed. Whole vehicle was treated to a wipe down with Menzerna top inspection. Pre-wax cleansed with an all in one product then finished in Meilluer, Beau Technique's exclusive carnauba wax. The finished article looked lovely as an all round aesthetic rejuvantion...











































































































Now rather than show the finish off with fancy lighting it was apt to bring the vehicle outdoors for a final check over...














































Another vehicle completed. Another very satisfied customer and another vehicle on the road after some form's of detailing treatment by Beau Technique, happy day's.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good honest write up there something i really appreciate not removing tons of clearcoat in 8 hours without a thought for the future of the cars life or side angle lights showing great 50/50s but then no direct spot lighting pics as you say no camera trickery some marks left but sometimes they are best left if the car will be done again in time as they will get further reduced then :thumb:

Nice work Scott


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Scott


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

sweet sweet :thumb:


what tyre dressings on the rubber??


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Good honest write up there something i really appreciate not removing tons of clearcoat in 8 hours without a thought for the future of the cars life or side angle lights showing great 50/50s but then no direct spot lighting pics as you say no camera trickery some marks left but sometimes they are best left if the car will be done again in time as they will get further reduced then :thumb:
> 
> Nice work Scott


Cheers Lee. Not all are perfect and as ive already said, every so often there will be the odd soldier left behind. I state a 70% on average decrease in visible markings on this particular job and usually hit above that but there will always be a few that will be just on target. The aim was to give a lift to the finish and take it further and I personally feel that this did just so.:thumb:



butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Scott


Cheers dude.:thumb:



M4D YN said:


> sweet sweet :thumb:
> 
> what tyre dressings on the rubber??


Thanks. Valetpro traditional tyre dressing was used on this one bud.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work there from yourself, the paint is glossy and reflective, you've done a top job :thumb:


----------



## fletch..gti (Feb 16, 2008)

I know the owner and have see the car , he's over the moon with it BRILLIANT 
job . Think you will be getting a call of myself so you can do the treatment to my car . Good work again


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Great job


Thanks mate.



DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate :thumb:


Thanks.



Trip tdi said:


> Great work there from yourself, the paint is glossy and reflective, you've done a top job :thumb:


Cheers trip:thumb:



fletch..gti said:


> I know the owner and have see the car , he's over the moon with it BRILLIANT
> job . Think you will be getting a call of myself so you can do the treatment to my car . Good work again


Thanks and nice to have someone that seen the car first hand comment. Adam mentioned you wanted to see the finished article to weigh up having your golf done. Feel free to get in touch when your ready:thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate


Brian


----------



## fletch..gti (Feb 16, 2008)

Cheers will do


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice job but I would have liked to see some reflection shots in daylight. I know you say no camera trickery and I know everyone does it but lighting the background for your reflection shots is cheating  

I love VAG paint when it's polished well, always gives a superb finish.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

luvvin it scott :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bkjames said:


> Looks stunning mate
> 
> Brian


Brian. Always a pleasure mate.



fletch..gti said:


> Cheers will do





Superspec said:


> Nice job but I would have liked to see some reflection shots in daylight. I know you say no camera trickery and I know everyone does it but *lighting the background for your reflection shots is cheating*
> 
> I love VAG paint when it's polished well, always gives a superb finish.


Cheers superspec. Couldnt agree more with what the highlighted bit Though reflection shots outdoors or indoors mean anything if im honest as working by hand with a decent glaze and wax will give good reflection shots which most can achieve with relative ease. I will look at the outdoor shots I took and add more if you like. I was disheartened by the last few shots outdoors but will happily add more to please. Im sure you understand how tricky it is to capture decent pictures in certain surroundings being a pro detailer yourself. Check the thread again and I will add a few more pictures.



suspal said:


> luvvin it scott :thumb:


Cheers.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Your photography is better than mine, but I know what you mean. I long for a studio that I can light how I like!!

Car looks great.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Superspec said:


> Your photography is better than mine, but I know what you mean. I long for a studio that I can light how I like!!
> 
> Car looks great.


I have the use of studio backgrounds, and pro lighting ect just now.. and to be honest.. even when used properly.. it just looks so fake, doesn't show the real finish of the car and makes it looks like your trying to hide something.

proper shots in full sun is where its at.. but I can't remember the last time I seen some decent sun without clouds :lol:

oh and
#bigboybeau


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Good work me old mukka :thumb: nothing like a well detailed Audi


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Superspec said:


> Your photography is better than mine, but I know what you mean. I long for a studio that I can light how I like!!
> 
> Car looks great.


All comes in time fella. In fairness, the unit I was in was more a warehous, it was epic in size.



CraigQQ said:


> I have the use of studio backgrounds, and pro lighting ect just now.. and to be honest.. even when used properly.. it just looks so fake, doesn't show the real finish of the car and makes it looks like your trying to hide something.
> 
> proper shots in full sun is where its at.. but I can't remember the last time I seen some decent sun without clouds :lol:
> 
> ...


Wished the sun would rear its head. Chances of getting any direct sun shots atm is slim to none and oi!



Dan J said:


> Good work me old mukka :thumb: nothing like a well detailed Audi


Thought a nice Audi would draw you back out mate:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

have you ever noticed how the sun will be blazing for 3 days of a 4 day detail, then the last day when you want it out to get some nice pics its f**ked off :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> have you ever noticed how the sun will be blazing for 3 days of a 4 day detail, then the last day when you want it out to get some nice pics its f**ked off :lol:


All too frequently.:wall:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice transformation Scott, even more impressive given the timescale. Some of the finished close-ups look the danglies my friend:thumb:

Another one for #bigboybeau BTW


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Nice transformation Scott, even more impressive given the timescale. Some of the finished close-ups look the danglies my friend:thumb:
> 
> Another one for #bigboybeau BTW


Cheers Nic. Roughly around 19-20 man hours total as I unleasehed the Geoff on day 2. Dont forget another one for #Makitamansmachine :lol:



CraigQQ said:


> :lol:












:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

#makitaforcheapskates


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

#makitasforgrafters #festoolsforartists


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll be looking at buying a mankita soon as I'm long long overdue a new machine as the scratch Assassin is getting tired now and I'm not joining the festool fairies club


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

ercapoccia said:


> Awesome!


Cheers.



Dan J said:


> I'll be looking at buying a mankita soon as I'm long long overdue a new machine as the scratch Assassin is getting tired now and I'm not joining the festool fairies club


You wont be dissapointed mate. Built to last and do what there made to do.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I know mate I wish I'd bought one years back and kept my old faithfull as a back up machine. Anyway hopefully I'll have the dosh next week so ill be on the look out for a good deal on a mankita.


----------

